# sd 45 light



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

hi guys i have an issue with my sd 45 i bought it a while back just opened it to to work on it the lights where working for a while then they went off and everything i have done will not make them work.

any ideas


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

an update to my post just made a 5volt regulator card and i think my lights are working now


----------

